# Fall Fiasco- Lou's Speedway, London Ontario Canada



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Format will be Friday night practice Saturday race. 

Mark your calendars! Tell everyone! 











Classes
stock TC (17.5 blinky)
Mod TC
Cvta
World GT/ SCAR


And if entries are high enough
Mini
F1
1/12


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

What's the dates?


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Its October 12-13 I have a flyer to post.up and a rc signup link but.I have to get to 5 posts first lol.


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Updated


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, I want to come before October when will you guys start racing.


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

we race every friday night, shoot me an email for more info [email protected]


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

8 weeks away, time to start practicing on the ozite again!


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

As of Monday Septmber 10th we will be resuming racing Wed Nights @ 5pm and Saturdays @ 9am for On-road. Offroad will still be Saturday starting at 3pm 

We have two completely separate timing systems so we can facilitate two different races happening simultaneously

For any racers coming from out of town I will have the shop open early Friday morning. Possibly Thursday night if there's an interest.


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

A couple videos for those who have never been to Lou's!

Offroad!






On road!!


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

One month away guys! Lets keep those entries coming!


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

We start Saturday racing tomorrow! Doors open at 9am! Time to get the carpet cob webs out before the Fiasco!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

adam_hutchison said:


> we race every friday night, shoot me an email for more info [email protected]


 Adam check you email. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Email replied!


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok guys the time has come. The trophys must be ordered. So the cut off for the classes is Monday. If there is a class with less then 5 entries it will be dropped. So if your on the fence its time to jump. Registration will still be open for the remaining classes up until and including race day.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

adam_hutchison said:


> Ok guys the time has come. The trophys must be ordered. So the cut off for the classes is Monday. If there is a class with less then 5 entries it will be dropped. So if your on the fence its time to jump. Registration will still be open for the remaining classes up until and including race day.


Adam you have a new email.

thanks


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Got ya Willie. 

Its official! The formula one class has been cancelled due to lack of interest. Registration continues for the remaining classes. Thank you to all those who have pre registered. Trophy order is being placed tomorrow.


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Track is done! Doors open at 3pm on Friday!!


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, what a great place you guys have, I will have to come back soon. Thanks for running the races without any issues still made it home in
a decent time.


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

We were glad to have you out. The day was great with guys coming in from Ottawa to Michigan. With 109 entries I had to keep rolling to get three qualifiers done in a reasonable amount of time. Look forward to seeing you guys more.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

adam_hutchison said:


> We were glad to have you out. The day was great with guys coming in from Ottawa to Michigan. With 109 entries I had to keep rolling to get three qualifiers done in a reasonable amount of time. Look forward to seeing you guys more.


I should see you no Saturday, it depends on are work schedule for this week.


----------



## weizelbird (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello there. Just wondering if you guys still have a Track out there or not. And what scale you run indoors if you do. I have a 1/14 Kalahari brushless and I am looking for somewhere to run it near London Ont.


----------

